# Welche Distribution benutzt ihr?



## k-b (2. September 2008)

So eine Umfrage fehlt doch noch in dem Forum 

Meine Geschichte:
Ich hatte aufm Desktop mal 64 Bit Gentoo - dann hab ichs mir ordentlich verkonfiguriert und aus Frust habe ich Kubuntu (Feisty) genommen. Da der KDE-Support von Ubuntu Mangelhaft (nichtmal ausreichend!) ist, bin ich dann auf Kubuntu mit Fluxbox gewechselt, und mit nem neuen PC auf Ubuntu Hardy Heron. Der Laptop hatte zuerst Kubuntu und dann Ubuntu 32 Bit drauf.

Aber Ubuntu läuft schon fast wieder zu Rund auf dem Desktop.. wirklich fehlen tut mir nix, aber KDE4.1 wollte ich eh mal wieder ausprobieren .. und da gibts Systeme wo das einfach besser geht als auf Ubuntu.

Fedora wollte sich nicht installieren lassen.. Also werde ich wohl wieder zu Gentoo .. oder evtl. zu Arch wechseln demnächst.

Bei der Umfrage habe ich absichtlich Ubuntu nicht zu Debian zählen lassen, da die Ubuntuuser wohl doch eine doch recht große Gruppe aus machen.

Wenn ich wirklich eine vergessen habe, dann postet erst und votet erst nach dem editieren


----------



## Fifadoc (2. September 2008)

Hmm, also vor etwa 1 Jahr hatte ich Ubuntu unter XP in einer VMWare laufen, da ich Linux zum Kompilieren von Fortran Code brauchte.
An der Uni auf den Kisten läuft Fedora und in meinem Praktikum hab ich unter RedHat programmiert, aber das is ja auch irgendwie Fedora ^^

Auf meiner Heim-Kiste läuft nun OpenSUSE, da ich zur Strömungssimulation mit OpenFOAM arbeite und der Code ist für OpenSUSE optimiert. (läuft demnach damit am prolemlosesten)


----------



## Adrenalize (2. September 2008)

Ich hab damals mit Suse angefangen, 7.1 war das glaub ich. Das war mir aber viel zu verbuggt (KDevelop z.B. war bei dem Release irgendwie hin) und viel zu "verwindowt" (alles musste über irgendwelche Suse-Tools gemacht werden), daher flog es wieder runter. Ich hatte mir für damals 50DM das studentenpack mit den Susebüchern gekauft.

Ich habe dann Slackware installiert, weil ich ein möglichst unixoides Linux wollte, bei dem man gezwungen ist, mit der shell zu arbeiten, und das neueste Pakete bietet und trotzdem stabil läuft. vielleicht nicht unbedingt des Anfängers offensichtliche Wahl, aber im Nachhinein war es genau richtig. Außerdem hat Slackware noch diesen Hardcore-Ruf nur für Profis zu sein und kann ein Raunen hervorrufen, wenn man davon erzählt. 
Mit slackware habe ich meine ersten Programme gebaut, meinen ersten Kernel selber kompiliert, den XServer per Hand konfiguriert usw.

Irgendwann wurde mir das ständige Handanlegen dann aber zu nervig, also wollte ich eine Zwischenlösung, ein reifes Linux, nicht zu verbastelt, nicht zu puristisch. Bin dann bei Ubuntu gelandet, weil es bei Distrowatch auf Platz 1 stand. Hab dann zusätzlich über das Dummypaket noch den Kubuntu-Teil nachinstalliert, bin aber meist bei Gnome geblieben, da mir der look besser gefiel. Später hab ich dann Beryl nachinstalliert und mit den Effekten gespielt.
apt-get in Verbindung mit den Ubuntu- und Debian-Repos ist genial. 

Als ich meinen neuen Rechner gebaut hatte wollte ich wieder Ubuntu, aber die aktuelle Distro (7.04 glaubich war es) hat einen Bug im Kernel beim Treiber für das Marvell onboard-LAN. Da ich weder Kernel selber bauen, noch eine zusätzliche LAN-Karte einbauen wollte und ohnehin kein Linux unbedingt brauchte, kam nur noch vista auf den Rechner.
Seitdem bin ich mangels Notwendig ohne Linux. Aber vielleicht mache ich demnächst mal wieder Kubuntu drauf und schaue mit das neue KDE an, mittlerweile sollte meine Hardware gut erkannt werden und mit wubi kann man ja bequem testen, ohne gleich neu partitionieren zu müssen etc.


----------



## k-b (2. September 2008)

Ja. Neue Hardware ist immer problematisch. Habe Ubuntu 8.04 auf mein Nagelneues Sys draufbügeln wollen.. und bis das Powernow funktionierte war es eine lange Odysee.. sonst hat er immer bei vollen 4 x 2.6ghz gepowerd und war dementsprechend laut und heis  
Phenom auf AMD780G mit Powernow unter Ubuntu Linux Hardy | zerfall.com - Finale Weisheit, Berichterstattung.


----------



## GoZoU (2. September 2008)

Mein aller erster Kontakt mit Linux war eine Knoppix-CD  In der Uni haben wir vornehmlich mit Suse gearbeitet. Privat habe ich mich dann an Kubuntu probiert, bin allerdings bei der Lösung von ein paar Problemen nicht weiter gekommen. Das Projekt "Linux" wollte ich trotzdem nicht aufgeben, weshalb ich mir Ubuntu Hardy Heron geladen habe. Das funktionierte vom Start weg gleich um einiges besser als Kubuntu (weiß der Teufel warum ). Jetzt bin ich dabei mit der genannten Distribution Linux-Erfahrung zu sammeln.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2008)

Ich benutze normalerweise Debian. Diese ganzen Instantlinux wie Ubuntu, Suse usw sind nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. September 2008)

Ich habe vor Ewigkeiten mal Suse 5 oder 6 ausprobiert. Das war mir aber nicht Windows genug und ist wieder geflogen. Hatte damals keine Lust, irgendetwas neues zu lernen und der Paketmanager ist ohne Internet kein großer Vorteil.
Mit Ubuntu Hoardy Hedgehog (5.10, Gnome) habe ich dann auf den Geschmack gekommen, es auch zu behalten. Internet war inzwischen per Flatrate da und ich konnte nach belieben Software installieren. Das war echt wichtig, denn Suse nur mit vorinstallierten Programmen hatte mich doch eher abgeschreckt. Es folgten eine Reihe weiterer Ubuntu-Versionen und nach der ersten Version von Windows Vista, die ich gesehen habe ("Da ist ja alles anders, dann kann ich gleich auf Linux umlernen.", bin ich dann komplett auf Ubuntu Dapper Drake (6.06, Gnome) umgestiegen. Windows XP habe ich seit dem zwar noch zum Spielen, aber jeder Windows-Boot ist auch immer mit einem Reboot verbunden, weil zwischendurch wieder Patchday bei MS war. Mit Debian Etch ist dann mein Umstieg auf Debian (Gnome) erfolgt, seit der Beta bin ich jetzt auf Debian Lenny (und XFCE, für mich der beste Desktop überhaupt) unterwegs. Mangels Unterstützung für meinen Soundchip in Etch habe ich auf meinem Laptop aber Ubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04, Gnome mit Compiz) laufen. Da das mein Arbeitsgerät ist, werde ich damit auch nicht so schnell umstiegen.


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Ewigkeiten mal* Suse* 5 oder 6 ausprobiert. Das war mir aber *nicht Windows genug* und ist wieder geflogen.



fällt was auf?


----------



## Bauer87 (3. September 2008)

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich damals nichts anderes als Windows wollte. Habe damals nach einem "Jump-in-Replacement" gesucht. Mittlerweile ist Suse optisch fast wie Windows, aber ich empfinde das eher als schlecht. Es geht viel benutzerfreundlicher als einfach etwas bestehendes zu kopieren. Das System-Menü bei Gnome zum Beispiel oder die Desktop-Menüs bei xfce sind dem Kontrollzentrum und dem Startmenü meiner Meinung nach deutlich überlegen.


----------



## Player007 (3. September 2008)

Im Moment hab ich Ubuntu 8.04 parrallel mit Vista 64Bit laufen, funzt super 

Gruß


----------



## MikeLucien (3. September 2008)

> Im Moment hab ich Ubuntu 8.04 parrallel mit Vista 64Bit laufen, funzt super



 will ich auch machen, aber welches OS hast du zuerst instaliert?

@ threadmaster: du hast die puppy, muppies vergessen in der Umfrage!


----------



## SkastYX (3. September 2008)

Atm habe ich Ubuntu 8.04 mit Server 2008(demo) und XP am laufen, aber dieses Wochenende werde ich alles neu aufsetzen und XP in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand setzen.

@MikeLucien: Zuerst Vista und dann Linux, denn der Bootmanager der mit Linux installiert wird erkennt Vista automatisch und man kann es dann auswählen.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. September 2008)

Die Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind eh komisch. LFS und Arch gehören auf keinen Fall in einen Topf. Eher noch Gentoo und LFS, da man bei beiden alles selber kompiliert.

Ach ja: Gentoo hab ich ganz kurz auch mal ausprobiert. Der Leistungszuwachs war echt heftig (für Athlon XP statt für i386 kompilieren ist  schon ein Unterschied), aber da ich jetzt eh auf 64 Bit unterwegs bin, wird auch von den Distributoren gut angepasst kompiliert.


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Die Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind eh komisch. LFS und Arch gehören auf keinen Fall in einen Topf. Eher noch Gentoo und LFS, da man bei beiden alles selber kompiliert.


Arch basiert auf LFS. Die Option ist nur so genannt, falls jemand ein anderes LFS benutzt.


----------



## Bauer87 (4. September 2008)

LFS heißt für mich "Linux from Scratch" und ist keine Distribution im eigentlichen Sinne. Man sucht sich dort alles selbst zusammen und kompiliert auch selber. Ergo: Den Kernel von Kernel.org, den Xserver von X.org und so weiter. LFS hat ja keine Repositories - und das macht doch eine Distribution aus.


----------



## k-b (4. September 2008)

Es ist doch egal was das für dich heißt  Arch basiert nun mal auf LFS und ich hab das nun mal nach der Abstammung zusammengefasst. Da das wohl nicht viele Nutzen habe ich es einfach mit sämtlichen LFS-Abstammungen zusammengefasst (crux, yopper, etc..)

Die einzige Ausnahme in dieser Sortierung bietet wie gesagt Ubuntu da es doch richtig viele User nutzen.

Knoppix hat ja auch keinen eigenen Punkt ..


----------



## Player007 (4. September 2008)

MikeLucien schrieb:


> will ich auch machen, aber welches OS hast du zuerst instaliert?
> 
> @ threadmaster: du hast die puppy, muppies vergessen in der Umfrage!



Ich hab Ubuntu als Programm unter Vista installiert 

Gruß


----------



## k-b (4. September 2008)

MikeLucien schrieb:


> @ threadmaster: du hast die puppy, muppies vergessen in der Umfrage!


???


----------



## d00mfreak (5. September 2008)

Vote 4 (K/U)buntu und Fedora


----------



## KvD (5. September 2008)

Laptop Suse
PC Kubuntu
XBox gentoo


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

> XBox gentoo


Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?



Also wenn du nicht weist dass man die Xbox(1) prima mit Linux als Mediacenter betreiben konnte und viele sie überhaupt nur deswegen gekauft haben hast du wirklich was verpasst.


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

Habe ne PS3! Die hat wenigstens Power unter der Haube und man kann den Cellship mit C programmieren 

Für nen Mediacenter muss man da gar keine weitere Software installieren *flame* 

Linux wollt ich mir erst drauf machen, wenn ich n LCDTV habe. Was der Fall sein wird, wenn das Bafög weiterläuft  Also Ende diesen Monats.. hoffentlich.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. September 2008)

Die XBOX wurde - wie andere Konsolen außer Wii - auch vom Hersteller subventioniert. XBOX und Linux war also günstiger als ein vergleichbarer, nicht als Konsole verkaufter PC mit Linux. Wenn ich nicht eh genug alte Teile für einen kompletten Zweit-PC gehabt hätte, wäre mir sowas vielleicht auch eingefallen.


----------



## k-b (6. September 2008)

Und leiser  

Hmm - ja stimmt schon. Dachte bei xbox an die 360, da hab ich sowas noch nicht gehört. Die xbox(1) kam während meiner wow Zeit. Da sind so ungefähr 2 Jahre Wissenslücke vom normalen Leben


----------



## Oliver (6. September 2008)

Gentoo 64 Bit 

Nachdem ich mit Fedora meine ersten Linux-Schritte hinter mir hatte, habe ich eigentlich alles ausprobiert und bin gei Gentoo hängen geblieben. Leider hats meine Linux-HDD zerissen und ich habe noch keinen Ersatz.


----------



## k-b (6. September 2008)

Wow. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das unter den pcgh-redis so verbreitet ist. Nutzt das noch wer, außer du und Falk?

Mich juckts au immer mal wieder Gentoo zu installieren. Was mich abschreckt, ist das KDE4 immer noch masked ist.. und auch generell irgendwie die akutalität der Pakete nicht mehr so gewährleistet ist wie früher. Meint zumindest derjenige den ich damit angefixt habe..


----------



## Oliver (7. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung,w er noch alles Linux nutzt. Henner meines Wissens nach auch noch auf seinem Media-Dingens. 

Warum sollen PCGH-Redis kein Linux nutzen? Ich behaupte mal, dass ich in einigen Dingen freakiger bin als die meisten hier im Forum


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

Ich dachte immer ihr habt xp oder vista auf euren Kisten für den ganzen cpuz etc. Quatsch um eure Benchmarks zu fahren etc. ..
Die meisten Leute die ich kenne, die Gentoo nutzen geben nämlich sogut wie garnix auf Hardware. Haben meist Systeme von vor 3, 4 Jahren.


----------



## Oliver (7. September 2008)

Naja, es gibt auch noch ein Leben neben der Arbeit


----------



## B4umkuch3n (7. September 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt auch noch ein Leben neben der Arbeit



dann bist du noch nicht ausgelastet das muss sich ändern. also los leute stellt ihm fragen bis zum geht net mehr

ich selber habe vor 4 tagen ma ubuntu aufe pladde gemacht und muss sagen das es richtig cool ist


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

Ich hatte auch mal ein Weilchen Ubuntu drauf, allerdings fand ich keinen Verwendungszweck dafür, da Vista meiner Meinung nach alles, was Ubuntu kann, noch besser kann/macht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (7. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal ein Weilchen Ubuntu drauf, allerdings fand ich keinen Verwendungszweck dafür, da Vista meiner Meinung nach alles, was Ubuntu kann, noch besser kann/macht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


ich habs auf meinem zweit rechner und der is nich so schnell
also für sowas is ubuntu sehr geil


----------



## Bauer87 (7. September 2008)

Zu Gentoo und alter Hardware:

Mit Gentoo läuft die Hardware von vor vier Jahren aber auch wie einer von heute mit Vista. Ich zumindest habe mit Gentoo meine FPS (in Quake3) im Vergleich zu Ubuntu verdoppeln können. Und Ubuntu liegt noch vor Windows. Ich habe aber keine Lust, deswegen ständig kompilieren zu müssen. Da ist ja ständig die CPU ausgelastet und wenn man nebenbei spielt, dauert das Updaten ewig.


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

Beim spielen vielleicht. Aber beim normalen Arbeiten ist selbst Ubuntu besser als jedes Windows auf dem gleichen PC


----------



## Las_Bushus (8. September 2008)

ich bin debian benutzer und find ubuntu nicht gerade geil.... wobei ja ubuntu eh afrikanisch ist und so viel bedeutet wie "der, der sein Debian nicht konfigurieren kann"....
find die Paketverwaltung von Debian einfach mal genial... Und es ist prinzipiell schön schlicht und nicht so aufgeblasen...

bei gentoo geht mir das dauernde kompilieren ziemlich auf den nerv und mit der paketverwaltung werd ich auch irgendwie nicht glücklich :-/


----------



## k-b (8. September 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> wobei ja ubuntu eh afrikanisch ist und so viel bedeutet wie "der, der sein Debian nicht konfigurieren kann"..../


----------



## Falk (9. September 2008)

@Work (also auf diesem Server) nutze ich Debian 4.0 (zum Teil mit Backports für z.B. lighttpd/mysql). Das Ganze läuft seit fast drei Monaten ohne eine längere Downtime (einmal ist dem PHP der Speicher ausgegangen, 32 MiByte waren dann doch zu wenig für einige Wartungsscripte )

Privat habe ich derzeit keine Zeit für Linux, da ist das einzige was in die Richtung geht ein FreeNAS (FreeNAS: The Free NAS Server - Home)

apt ist einfach eine geniale Sache.

Und weil vorhin Gentoo mit älterer Hardware in Verbindung gebracht wurde: die Distri macht doch dank des Kompilierens erst richtig Spaß, wenn das nicht mehr ewig dauert. Ich glaube im Winter setze ich mal wieder ein schönes Linux-System auf.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

Ich muss sagen, subjektiv - beim Webbrowsern oder wenn man mal mehrere youtube Videos anschaut ist Vista 64 Bit schneller als Ubuntu 64 Bit..

Also rein vom bedienen und der Verzögerung her.

X4 9950
4GB RAM
Chipsatz 780G


kann allerdings auch an noch fehlenden Treibern liegen, da die Hardware schon recht neu ist. Gebe dann dem Steinbock demnächst mal noch ne Chance und wenn nicht werd ich mir dohc mal wieder die Mühe machen und Gentoo oder vielleicht auch mal Arch zu installieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. September 2008)

Ich würde sagen, dass es an Flash liegt. Flash ist (vor allem für Linux) totale Grütze. Wer ist bitte auf die Idee gekommen, über animierte Vektorgrafiken Videos laufen zu lassen? (Und das dann auf Linux-Systemen auch noch rein in Software berechnen zu lassen.) Wenn du wirkliche und unterstützte Videoformate benutzt, sollte das Problem nicht auftreten.

Von der Spieleperformance (in FPS) und von der Performance des Desktops (Zeit zwischen Mausklick und Erscheinen von Menüs/Dialogen) ist mein Debian Lenny mit XFCE etwa gleich auf mit Windows 2003 bzw. Meilenweit davor (trotz Win98-Skin). Vista ist meinem Empfinden nach auf dem Desktop (egal mit welchem Skin) unerträglich langsam. Ladezeiten für das Kontextmenü dürfen einfach nicht sein und selbst nach mehrfachem Öffnen - wenn der Kram also im Ram liegt - dauert es immer noch so lange. Die Spieleperformance habe ich mir dann gar nicht mehr angeguckt, weil ich eh die meiste Zeit arbeite (Windows nur für Leveldesign installiert) und mir das so auf den Sack ging.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

Ne, auch bei Seiten ohne flash. Hier z.b. ist das Surfen viel angenehmer auf Vista. Der FF3 allgemein performant da sogar besser.


----------



## Progs-ID (25. September 2008)

Privat habe ich mich schon mit dem Thema Linux beschäftigt und auch schon einen Rechner mit Linux (OpenSuse 10.2) am laufen. In der Schule haben wir uns auch mit OpenSuse 10.2 beschäftigt. 
Ich will irgendwann in naher Zukunft OpenSuse 11.0 zum arbeiten und Windows XP zum zocken auf einem Rechner laufen haben. Der Server, der in Planung ist, soll mit OpenSuse 10.3 laufen. Deswegen beschäftige ich mich im Moment sehr viel mit dem Thema Opensource und Linux in Bezug auf Netzwerk.


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2008)

Suse 11 ist nicht der Hit. Ich habs wieder rausgeschmissen. Zu viele Probleme, vorallem mit den Updates.


----------



## k-b (25. September 2008)

Wenn du dich schon so sehr damit beschäftigst, solltest du dich auch mal etwas umsehen und etwas anders als Suse nehmen


----------



## Progs-ID (25. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Wenn du dich schon so sehr damit beschäftigst, solltest du dich auch mal etwas umsehen und etwas anders als Suse nehmen


Ohje, dann werde ich doch noch bis OpenSuse 11.1 warten... 

Habe vergessen zu sagen, dass ich auch schon mal mit Ubuntu 6.06 gearbeitet und mir auch schon die Serverversion von Ubuntu 7.04 angeschaut habe. Ist auch was feines. Naja, es steht ja alles noch nicht ganz fest. Werde da noch einiges testen. 

Wenn ich auf dem Server Groundwork laufen lassen würde, könnte ich gar kein Opensuse nehmen, sondern müsste Centos nehmen, wenn sich da nicht auch schon wieder was geändert hat.


----------



## d00mfreak (25. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Suse 11 ist nicht der Hit. Ich habs wieder rausgeschmissen. Zu viele Probleme, vorallem mit den Updates.



Jep, Suse hat bei mir dafür gesorgt, dass ich Linux jahrelang nicht mehr angefasst hab


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2008)

Mir haben die Updates 2x den KDE4 total zerschossen. Beim 1. mal war es noch reparabel, beim 2. mal nicht mehr. Das war der erste Versuch mit Suse seit Version 9.3 und definitiv der Letzte. Bin jetzt auf Debian Lenny mit KDE4 und das rennt wunderbar. 

Suse ist leider die Jahre immer mehr dazu uebergegenagen zu viel anzupassen. Ohne Yast bist du oft aufgeschmissen, dann bleibe ich lieber bei Debian da kann ich auch alles in der Konsole machen.


----------



## Adrenalize (25. September 2008)

Hat nicht umsonst den Spitzenamen "HeulSuSe" 
Mir hat SuSe 7.4 damals auch die Lust in Linux erstmal gründlich verdorben. Aber es gibt ja genug Alternativen.


----------



## ZumoKillat (29. September 2008)

*Seek for seek-page on your site!!!*

jo finde ich auch
im blog von mir zu lesen


----------



## crackajack (30. September 2008)

Auf der zweiten, eig. kaputten Festplatte (hat Samsung in einer verpeilten Aktion umgetauscht, aber gleichzeitig diese alte zurückgeschickt. Für solche BS-Spielereien funzt die aber allemal noch.^^) ist Ubuntu Hardy Heron drauf.

Folding@Home läuft darauf prima, imo wesentlich schneller wie unter Windows, aber sonst hab ich eig. nicht viel damit angestellt. ERP5 wollte ich damit angucken, peil es aber nicht wirklich wie man es starten muss. Die Live-CD dazu (mit Madriva) check ich auch nicht.
Was besonders nervt ist die hohe Lüfterdrehzahl. Den CPU-Lüfter konnte ich mit lm-sensors drosseln, aber die Graka brüllt auf ungesundem Niveau.
Es fehlt imo immer noch einiges an Standardisierung und Treiberunterstützung das Linux in den Massenmarkt kommen kann.

Naja, wirklich nutzen tue ich es also nicht wirklich, ist halt spasshalber auf der Platte. Auf der anderen sind XP und Vista und damit zockt es sich ja auch besser.

Meine erste Distribution war Suse 9.x oder sowas, und da habe ich X glaube ich zerschossen, sodass der Desktop nie wieder gesehen ward.^^
Beruflich durfte ich ein paar Monate mit HP-UX 10.02(? Ist zwar keine Linux-Variante, aber ja durchaus verwand) arbeiten, aber außer den Startbefehl vom CAD-Programm musste ich nicht viel machen. An sich bescheidene Performance, aber im CAD... wooohooo. Unglaublich.


----------



## Scorpion-c (12. Oktober 2008)

Hehe ja das EPIC des Itanium 2 rockt da die ******** Fett. 

Meine erste Distro war ein Suse 6.irgendwas. Natürlich hab auch ich mir damals erstmal die Festplatte zerschossen und war schnell wieder auf Windows 95. Hab dann irgendwann ein Debian ausprobiert und das dann irgendwann als zu leicht in die Ecke gestellt und ein Gentoo installiert. Das lief dann auch ca. 4 Jahre bis irgendwas tierisch klemmte und nix mehr ging. Danach bin ich zu slackware für 1 Jahr aber manchmal wars mir zu, naja irgendwie komisch, jetzt läuft ein Ubuntu auf dem PC als Server.  Zwischendurch hatte ich auch ein Solaris auf einer SPARCStation 20 am laufen, das war dann aber doch etwas arg ungewohnt vom Gefühl her, mal ganz abgesehen vom Platzverbrauch des speziellen 17 Zöllers.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2008)

Das sind ja viele Ubuntu Nutzer hier, da bin ich mit meinem Arch Linux ja schon fast eine Minderheit. Ich ziehe Arch Linux Gentoo vor, da man mal schnell das System updaten kann und nicht ewig kompilieren muss, das System ist wesentlich schneller installiert, dank des kompilierten Kernel kann man auch die Vorzüge in Sachen Performance wie man sie von Gentoo kennt haben, es gibt ein rießiges Softwarearchiv und die bisschen Performance, die man sich durch Gentoo spart, ist einfach nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## uuodan (12. Oktober 2008)

Fedora 9 rennt auf meinem Laptop als 2. Betriebssystem. RedHat ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und vor allem sehr stabil. Da hatte ich noch nie Probleme.

Mein Linux-Server (Samba / Teamspeak2) ist allerdings Debian und läuft auch seit bereits 3 Wochen, 21 Stunden und 40 Minuten ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## k-b (12. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn mich die neue Ubuntu net von Anfang an überzeugt wechsel ich glaub - zumindest aufm laptop. Arch oder Gentoo.


----------



## riedochs (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mit dem Ubuntu auf meinem Netbook nicht ganz glücklich. Waren aber die ersten die Treiber für alles hatten. Muss mich mal dran setzten und Debian Lenny installieren. Ich bin inzwischen nach mehreren Versuchen wieder von Ubuntu abgekommen.


----------



## CeresPK (1. November 2008)

Ich habe eben erst Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (also 8.10) auf meinem Rechner installiert.
kann mir jemand sagen ob Linux die Easy Box erkennt und ich damit ins Netz kann?


----------



## rebel4life (1. November 2008)

@
Suchen ist ja nicht deine Stärke, die ersten Treffer bei der Suche nach "EasyBox linux" ergaben schon folgende Ergebnisse:
Vodafone EasyBox mit Linux
EasyBox linux - Google-Suche
Internet und Netzwerk ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

MFG rebel


----------



## CeresPK (1. November 2008)

hat sich erledigt geht unter Linux wunderbar
musste nur suchen wo ich den Pin eingeben muss und da war die Verbindung schon da 
jetzt wird erstamal eigerichtet nur wie bekomme ich OpenSuSe auf ich möchte den NV Treiber installieren
und einige andere sachen.


----------



## k-b (1. November 2008)

Also Intpredid Ibex ist ja echt mal gelungen


----------



## Bauer87 (1. November 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> jetzt wird erstamal eigerichtet nur wie bekomme ich OpenSuSe auf ich möchte den NV Treiber installieren


Was willst du wissen?

Zum Thema: Mein Laptop läuft jetzt auch mit Intrepid. Die W-Lan-Performmance ist deutlich gestiegen, aber der Standby scheint mir etwas instabil geworden zu sein. Zumindest ist heute im zug Zwei mal X hängen geblieben. Die Passwortabfrage kam nicht, ich konnte aber auch nichts mehr machen. Hab dann halt aus TTY1 alles wieder gerichtet, aber genervt hat es trotzdem.


----------



## txt.file (3. November 2008)

hätt erwartet hier deutlich weniger leute mit Linux-erfahrung zu finden

meine Geschichte
1. angefangen hats vor vielen Jahren mal mit nem Suse 5 oder 6, aber dass hat ich auch nicht allzulange, max. 1jahr (wenn überhaupt)
2. vor 2 jahren mich dann mal wieder mit Linux beschäftigt und mit Ubuntu angefangen
3. Vor ~1Jahr hab ioch dann beschlossen, dass wenn Linux, dann sinnvoll und kein Ubuntu mehr. Also schnell mal Debian etch installiert. Dort waren mir einige Programm-versionen zu alt (besonders Pidgin) und so bin ich mittlerweile bei Debian sid amd64 mit experimental-einflüssen. Allerdings musste ich aufgrund experimental vor ~ nem halben Monat mein System neuinstallieren. Hab mir halt mal ganz nebenbei die libc6 zerschossen und wusst nicht wie zu reparieren. Seitdem hab ich auch ne extra home-partition.

Gentoo wollt ich auch mal testen, aber hab da noch nichtmal die Installation gepackt, also hab ichs sein gelassen. Nun würdes mich eigentlich mal wieder reizen, aber ich hab mich grade so schön an Debian gewöhnt.

Hab aber zum zocken (und für BOINC) noch nen 2ten PC mit drecks-vista 64Bit.

Meine Vorhersage für die Linux-zukunft: Es wird prächtig, zumindest wenn sich M$ an seine Worte hält und 7 wirklich "wie vista nur "besser"" wird, weil vista+besser="trotzdem noch lange nicht gut".

PS: Distro-hopping ist nur gut um eine für sich passende Distro zu finden, sobald man die hat, sollte man mit Distro-hopping aufhören.

PS²: zwecks server-uptime: ich kann 55Tage unter Debian etch bieten. Find ich zwar immernoch wenig, aber naja.


----------



## reapsor (17. November 2008)

Nutze seit 3 1/2 Jahren Ubuntu als Hauptsystem (z.Z. 8.10 x64) läuft tadellos 
hatte auch schon viele andere ausprobiert, aber Ubuntu ist das beste für mich.
Schon allein wegen dem Paketsystem etc.

Nebenbei läuft auch noch Windows XP aber nur noch zum Drucken und für Photoshop, da Lexmark so einen Schlechten Linux Support hat.

Gruss


----------



## push@max (17. November 2008)

Ich nutze zum experementieren schon seid einigen Jahren Ubuntu...jeweils immer auf die neuste Version geupdatet.


----------



## Filico (17. November 2008)

Für VMs nutze ich hauptsächlich Ubuntu. Hab auch schon viele andere Distris ausprobiert, aber Ubuntu ist da besonders einfach. Wer etwas mehr ins Detail gehen möchte, ist mit openSUSE auch gut dran. Da schätze ich vor allem die vielen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten (z.B. Yast).


----------



## k-b (17. November 2008)

Mit Opensuse gehst kein Stück ins Detail. Eben *weil* es Yast gibt brauchst dich um die wirklichen Linuxsachen nicht mehr kümmern ^^


----------



## Filico (17. November 2008)

Mit "ins Detail" meinte ich eher die, u.a., Serverfunktionalitäten. Geht bestimmt auch mit Ubuntu. Aber Ubuntu ist eben auf Bedienerfreundlichkeit ausgelegt, was man von Opensuse nicht immer behaupten kann.

Yast nimmt einen schon viel ab, da hast du Recht.


----------



## Las_Bushus (17. November 2008)

also opensuse und ins detail gehen find ich nunmal garnicht... dieses yast macht mich so fertig... man trägt da was ein und manchmal übernimmt der das einfach nicht... die komandozeilen version vom yast ist sowas von nervig zu steuern (und ne gui auf einem server installieren ist ja mal abartig)....

Da find ich als Distribution um ins Detail zu gehen noch Debian am besten, da stimmt der Paketmanager und man kann die Pakete selber mit den nötigen configs anpassen und einstellen.


----------



## txt.file (25. November 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> also opensuse und ins detail gehen find ich nunmal garnicht... dieses yast macht mich so fertig... man trägt da was ein und manchmal übernimmt der das einfach nicht... die komandozeilen version vom yast ist sowas von nervig zu steuern (und ne gui auf einem server installieren ist ja mal abartig)....
> 
> Da find ich als Distribution um ins Detail zu gehen noch Debian am besten, da stimmt der Paketmanager und man kann die Pakete selber mit den nötigen configs anpassen und einstellen.


Und genau das ist der Grund warum ich Debian nutze. Wenn schon Linux, dann will ich mich damit auch ein wenig tiefer beschäftigen. Wenigstens geht das bei Linux im gegensatz zu Windoze.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (8. Dezember 2008)

live knoppix


----------



## OBertgen (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Angefangen hat es bei mir glaube ich mit Suse7.1 ... ? schon zu lange her, kann mich nicht erinnern ..... die nachfolgenden suse-distris folgten ..... mein neuer laptop hat jetzt suse 11, wobei die wlan karte noch nicht will ...... 

Die Installation auf dem Laptop war, ehrlich gesagt, ein Graus. Ich hatte schonmal Fedora ausprobiert, aber das gefiel mir nicht so gut. 

Meine beiden Internetroot-Server laufen unter SuSe10.3 im Textmodus, und ich muss sagen, einfach genial. 384 Tage ohne Neustart sollte mal ein Windows-System schaffen, mit den üblichen Updates .. 

Hier in der Firma bin ich noch zu IpCop gekommen .... www.ipcop-forum.de :: Home :: Index ......

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Cyberfreak (21. Dezember 2008)

Hatte auf meinem alten Rechner Ubuntu auf einer Partition und auf der anderen XP. Habe aber eigentlich so gut wie immer XP genutzt.


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade eben xubuntu zugelegt


----------



## trurl (7. Januar 2009)

Ich benutze Ubuntu für alles außer Spiele, dafür habe ich noch eine Extra-Windows-Partition auf der Festplatte.

Ich bin vor ca. 2 Jahren auf Linux umgestiegen, erst Suse dann Ubuntu, und bin immer noch begeistert wieviel einfacher und besser Ubuntu ist als Windows XP oder Vista. Und es ist sogar umsonst, inklusiver aller Programme die ein Normalsterblicher braucht ... bis auf Spiele halt


----------



## The_Final (19. März 2009)

Ich hab mit SuSE angefangen und nutze mittlerweile Slackware.


----------



## fenguri (23. März 2009)

Angefangen habe ich mit Suse, wegen der Buecher , und bin dann ueber Slack Gentoo nach Debian, dort bleibe ich jetzt auch.


----------



## Sesfontain (23. März 2009)

jetzt istbei mir aus XUBUNTU UBUNTU geworden


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. März 2009)

ich nutze für multimedia ubuntu...und fürs surfen phantomix livecd


----------



## Tecqu (24. März 2009)

ich hab Ubuntu 8.04 auf meinem alten Rechner installiert.


----------



## davidenine (26. März 2009)

Ich hab vor 6 Jahren mal irgendeine alte Version von Suse auf dem Rechner gehabt.Mein Onkel hat uns das eingerichtet,weil er Linux viel besser als Windows gefunden hat.Ich hab das auch nur zum Inet surfen benutzt,da ich keine Spiele installieren konnte.Außerdem hab ich 3 Monate lang Ubuntu genutzt,da ich meinen Windows Key verloren hatte(Viel mir erst nach der Neuinstallation ein)Das hat mir teilweise auch besser gefallen als Windows(Bootzeiten,Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit..)Nun nutze ich WinXP da ich zum zocken kein Linux nutzen werde(Auch wenn es teilweise geht,mit WINE).Wollte jetzt auch Ubuntu Studio installieren aber irgendwie erkennt der meine WinXP Partition nicht.Ich komme mit dem Partitionmanager nicht klar(Der ist übrigens anders als bei dem normalen Ubuntu)
Weiss da jemand weiter?


----------



## k-b (26. März 2009)

Manuell Partitionieren und dann einfach nur noch die Einhängepunkte während der Installation angeben. Dieses automatische partitionieren fand ich noch nie so prall.. bzw. ging bei mir noch nie


----------



## Moregothic (27. März 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich benutze normalerweise Debian. Diese ganzen Instantlinux wie Ubuntu, Suse usw sind nicht mein Fall.



Im Fall von Suse geb ich dir recht, aber "Lenny" ist doch von Ubuntu kaum zu unterscheiden ausser in der Farbgebung und dem pragmatischeren Umgang von Ubuntu mit restricted Software und Treibern - und den aktuelleren Paketen 

Ich bin bestimmt 10 Jahre auf Suse gewesen. Hab dann mal was neues probieren wollen und Kubuntu 7.10 getestet - mit katastrophalem Ergebnis. Irgendwann kam suse dann mit KDE 4.0, und nachdem ich Hardy Heron getestet habe, wurde mir klar, dass nicht Ubuntu, sondern KDE das Problem ist 

Mittlerweile läuft auf meiner Arbeitsworkstation Intrepid Ibex (und in diversen VMs Windows XP, Windows 7, Debian Lenny und eine virtuelle Test-Firewall. Da sind 4 Gigs schnell voll ) mit dem Gnome-Desktop. 

Andreas


----------



## Moregothic (27. März 2009)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> ich bin debian benutzer und find ubuntu nicht gerade geil.... wobei ja ubuntu eh afrikanisch ist und so viel bedeutet wie "der, der sein Debian nicht konfigurieren kann"....



Nach meinen ersten Versuchen mit "Lenny" kann ich bis auf die Desktopfarbe kaum einen Unterschied feststellen...

Andreas


----------



## Moregothic (27. März 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Also wenn mich die neue Ubuntu net von Anfang an überzeugt wechsel ich glaub - zumindest aufm laptop. Arch oder Gentoo.



Meine Erfahrung mit 8.04 auf einem Standard-Centrino-Notebook: 30 Minuten Installation und alles lief, inkl. Grafik, Sound, Ethernet und W-Lan


----------



## Las_Bushus (27. März 2009)

Darf ich dich auf den ändern Button unten rechts, bei deinen Posts hinweisen? 3 Posts hintereinander in kurzer Zeit ist total nervig zu lesen....

Abgesehen davon hat Debian von der Installation her, einen anderen Standpunkt gegenüber root und sudo, als Ubuntu, von der Philosophie reden wir mal garnicht...
das sie sich also ähnlich sehen ist dem geschuldet das lenny gerade frisch stable geworden ist und die letzte version von Ubuntu (für Ubuntuverhältnisse) schon relativ weit zurück liegt.


----------



## Moregothic (28. März 2009)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Darf ich dich auf den ändern Button unten rechts, bei deinen Posts hinweisen? 3 Posts hintereinander in kurzer Zeit ist total nervig zu lesen....



könnte das daran liegen dass ich kurz hintereinander auf 3 verschiedene Postings geantwortet habe? 



> Abgesehen davon hat Debian von der Installation her, einen anderen Standpunkt gegenüber root und sudo, als Ubuntu, von der Philosophie reden wir mal garnicht...
> das sie sich also ähnlich sehen ist dem geschuldet das lenny gerade frisch stable geworden ist und die letzte version von Ubuntu (für Ubuntuverhältnisse) schon relativ weit zurück liegt.



Bei genauerer Betrachtung bleiben zwei wesentlcihe Unterschiede: der Umgang mit sudo/root einer- und der Umgang mit restricted Software andererseits. Beides lässt sich mit ein wenig Handarbeit sehr leicht egalisieren, so dass die Unterschiede letzten Endes IMHO vernachlässigbar sind. 

Mir gefällt bei Ubuntu der pragmatische Umgang mit proprietärer Software, insbesondere bei Hardwaretreibern. Die praktische Anwendbarkeit des Systems wird nicht auf dem Altar von St. Ignuzius geopfert. Das ergibt zusammen mit den unendlich vielen Vorzügen der Debian-Basis das Maximum an Freiheit und Flexibilität für den Anwender.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. März 2009)

Moregothic schrieb:


> könnte das daran liegen dass ich kurz hintereinander auf 3 verschiedene Postings geantwortet habe?


Kurzes OT:

Das geht auch ein einem einzigen Beitrag, indem du bei jedem Post den Button rechts neben "Zitieren" drückst. Danach unten auf antworten, und die Zitate aller markierten Posts wurden für dich eingefügt.


----------



## Bauer87 (30. März 2009)

Moregothic schrieb:


> Mir gefällt bei Ubuntu der pragmatische Umgang mit proprietärer Software, insbesondere bei Hardwaretreibern. Die praktische Anwendbarkeit des Systems wird nicht auf dem Altar von St. Ignuzius geopfert. Das ergibt zusammen mit den unendlich vielen Vorzügen der Debian-Basis das Maximum an Freiheit und Flexibilität für den Anwender.


 Mir gefällt bei Debian die klare Trennung von freier und unfreier Software, insbesondere auch bei Hardware-Treibern. Ubuntu installiert z.B. unfreie Scripts für den unfreien Nvidia-Treiber mit, während Debian wirklich nur freie Software auf der CD hat. Wenn man bei Ubuntu alle unfreien Pakete deinstalliert, hat das sogar die absurde Folge, dass keine neuen Kernel-Versionen mehr als Update gezogen werden. Zudem ist Debian deutlich stabiler und auch abseits der Mainstream-Programme benutzbar. Unter Ubuntu gibt es ja manchmal schon Probleme, wenn man KDE und Gnome mischt. Bei Debian wird die Stabilität des Systems wird nicht auf dem Altar von St. DAUinus geopfert. Das ergibt das Maximum an Freiheit und Flexibilität für den Anwender.  PS: Ich nutze auf meinem Laptop auch Ubuntu, weil es einfach schneller startet. Auf meinen Desktops ist und bleibt aber Debian die unangefochtene Nummer 1.


----------



## Moregothic (30. März 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt bei Debian die klare Trennung von freier und unfreier Software, insbesondere auch bei Hardware-Treibern. Ubuntu installiert z.B. unfreie Scripts für den unfreien Nvidia-Treiber mit, während Debian wirklich nur freie Software auf der CD hat. Wenn man bei Ubuntu alle unfreien Pakete deinstalliert, hat das sogar die absurde Folge, dass keine neuen Kernel-Versionen mehr als Update gezogen werden. Zudem ist Debian deutlich stabiler und auch abseits der Mainstream-Programme benutzbar. Unter Ubuntu gibt es ja manchmal schon Probleme, wenn man KDE und Gnome mischt. Bei Debian wird die Stabilität des Systems wird nicht auf dem Altar von St. DAUinus geopfert. Das ergibt das Maximum an Freiheit und Flexibilität für den Anwender.  PS: Ich nutze auf meinem Laptop auch Ubuntu, weil es einfach schneller startet. Auf meinen Desktops ist und bleibt aber Debian die unangefochtene Nummer 1.



Hm. Wäre mir neu, dass bei Ubuntu unfreie Software ohne Zutun des Users installiert wird. Die Grundinstallation besteht doch auch aus rein freier Software - und bevor proprietäre Treiber installiert werden, wird der Anwender vorher brav gefragt, ob er dies mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann  Auf einem Laptop mit Centrino-Chipsatz ist es einfach, auf proprietäre Treiber zu verzichten, da kaum ein Hardware-Hersteller derart gut mit der Community zusammenarbeitet wie Intel. Mit einer nvidia-Grafikkarte sieht das ganze schon anders aus. 

Auf Arbeit setze ich jetzt ungefähr ein Jahr lang erst den Kranich, und jetzt den Steinbock ein. Stabilitätsprobleme hat es bisher nicht gegeben, obwohl ich mir einbilde, dass ich das System relativ stark fordere (Browser mit nem Dutzend Tabs, E-Mail, mehrere VMs gleichzeitig). OpenSUSE ist nach ein paar Wochen runtergeflogen.


----------



## HollomaN (30. März 2009)

benutze nun schon lange linux. 

hab mit fedora angefangen, danach habe ich eine ganze weile auf suse geschworen bis ich jetze bei Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) hängen geblieben bin.

bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. 

ganz von windows bin ich aber nicht los. verwende nebenbei Vista Ultimate, Windows Server 2008 und XP.


----------



## Kadauz (31. März 2009)

Privat: Ubuntu
Geschäftlich: CentOS


----------



## Bauer87 (31. März 2009)

@ Moregothic: Installiere mal "vrms" und starte das. Das wird dir verraten, was du an unfreier Software auf dem System hast.


----------



## feivel (1. April 2009)

ich habe debian auf meinem t40 laufen, gefiel mir irgendwie am besten..alternative wäre aber auch ubuntu gewesen, allerdings hatte das probleme mit meinem alten grafikchip.


----------



## A3000T (22. April 2010)

Suse und Ubuntu habe ich mal ausprobiert, waren allerdings beide grottenlahm (Suse sogar mit XFCE). Jetzt hab ich wieder Fedora drauf und das läuft sehr gut. Leider ist ATI/AMD zu faul oder was weiß ich, zeitnah (Fedora 12 Nutzer warten jetzt bereits seit knapp 5 Monaten) mal einen Treiber rauszubringen der auch unter Fedora 12 läuft, aber selbst mit den Standarttreibern läuft es DEUTLICH schneller als Suse mit fglrx. Trotzdem ist es unschön, da ich auch mal gerne wieder was zocken würde und Fedora ansonsten nur durch Positives auffällt.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. April 2010)

@A3000T: Außerhalb von spielen ist der freie Treiber zum Teil deutlich schneller als der fglrx. Zudem besitzt er mit Kernel-based-Modesetting ein wichtiges Feature, dass zum Beispiel den Betrieb mit mehreren Nutzern deutlich erleichtert. Das einzige, was beim freien Treiber wirklich noch fehlt, sind OpenGL 3- und 4-Support sowie OpenCL. Aber das wird ja mit Gallium3D jetzt wohl etwas schneller gehen.


----------



## Hardwell (22. April 2010)

ganz klar ubuntu!


----------



## A3000T (22. April 2010)

@Bauer: Na ja, OGL3 gibts erst in der Version 8 von Mesa und wer weiß wann das kommt. Ansonsten hast du ja Recht, ich bin auch ansonsten mit der Leistung so halbwegs zufrieden, aber ich find die Linuxunterstützung seitens ATI... na ja... ausbaufähig. Andererseits: Warum, gibt ja genug "Idioten" die kostenfrei Treiber programmieren, hat AMD/ATI wieder was gespart.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. April 2010)

AMD hilft bei dem Treiber ja mit. Dass die den alleine schreiben, wäre wohl zu viel gefordert — schließlich hat der fglrx die gleich Codebasis wie der (notgedrungen) geschlossene Windowstreiber und mehrere Treiber will wohl niemand nebeneinander pflegen.

Nvidia dagegen behindert den freien Treiber — liefert nicht mal Informationen zum Setzen der Auflösung. Beim Linux-Support sehe ich AMD mittlerweile sogar knapp vor Intel. (Da liegt der fehlende OGL3-Support zwar an der Hardware, es gibt aber auch nicht unterstützte Grafikchips.)

Ich denke, dass in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft der Performance-Nachteil des freien gegenüber dem proprietären Treiber kleiner sein wird als der Performance-Vorteil von Linux Windows gegenüber. (Ich hab mit Linux und proprietärem Treiber 25%-50% mehr FPS als unter Windows.)


----------



## A3000T (22. April 2010)

Na ja, ehrlich gesagt hatte ich bei den nV Karten nie Probleme mit dem Treiber. Einfach ausm Repository gezogen, installiert und neugestartet, schwupps schon liegen GeForce 4, GeForce 6 und 8800GTS. Wenn ich da das rumgekräpel von ATI sehe, wo erstmal nichts funktioniert, zumindest nicht richtig, dann wird mir klar wo die meine Präferenzen liegen. Open Source und "Freiheit" ist ja alles toll, nur am Ende des Tages muss es laufen.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. April 2010)

Ich hatte auch schon genügend Probleme mit nV-Karten und war dann froh, dass ich noch ne ATi da hatte, bei der ich ohne Treiberinstallation die richtige Auflösung einstellen kann. Zudem gab es bei nV lange sehr schlechte 2D-Performance. (Der Text im Terminal hat geruckelt!) Ich weiß nicht, ob es das Problem immer noch gibt. (Achja: ATi-Grafikkarten kann man kaufen. SCNR)


----------



## A3000T (23. April 2010)

Hmm... diese Probleme hatte ich nie, seit ich Fedora nutze, aber das ist jetzt auch erst seit Ende 2008, kann sein, dass es diese Probleme da schon nicht mehr gab. Andererseits benutze ich das Terminal auch nur wenns unumgänglich ist, von daher kann es sein, dass es mir einfach nicht auffiel. 



> (Achja: ATi-Grafikkarten kann man kaufen. SCNR)


Man kann es aber auch lassen. ENGE


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

(K/X)Ubuntu


----------



## msimpr (22. Juli 2010)

Suse und Ubuntu warum Ubuntu nicht zur Auswahl steht ist mir ein Rätsel..


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn es nicht zur Auswahl steht, frage ich mich, wie es mit 109 Antworten unangefochten die meisten Antworten bekommen hat.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juli 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zur Auswahl steht, frage ich mich, wie es mit 109 Antworten unangefochten die meisten Antworten bekommen hat.


^^
Suse und Ubuntu


----------



## DragonTEC (22. Juli 2010)

Debian testing auf allen Systemen, seit Jahren und immer zufrieden


----------



## NCphalon (22. Juli 2010)

[x] (K/X)Ubuntu

= EeasyPeasy aufm netbook, basiert ja auf Ubuntu Netbook Remix


----------



## i!!m@tic (23. Juli 2010)

[x] Ubuntu 64-Bit


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich bin jetzt auf einem Rechner von Ubuntu AMD64 wieder auf Ubuntu i386 runter, weil der Sound auf AMD64 nicht so recht will.

Ich war auch schon mal am überlegen, ob ich von Gnome auf KDE wechseln soll (das dann aber mit Debian statt mit Ubuntu), aber vorher möchte ich nen UbuntuOne-Client dafür. Vielleicht hab ich ja mal Zeit dafür, wobei mir vor der CouchDB graust…


----------



## Own3r (23. Juli 2010)

[x] Ubuntu
[x] Suse

Mal so mal so zum ausprobieren!


----------



## Ezio (23. Juli 2010)

[x] Ubuntu
[x] Debian


----------



## TempestX1 (23. Juli 2010)

[X] Mandriva Linux


----------



## Lee (20. August 2010)

Ich benutze seit gestern Ubuntu 10.4 Lucid Lynx auf meinem Notebook. Bin von Windows 7 umgestiegen und will nicht mehr zurück. Ich bin von Linux absolut begeistert.


----------



## computertod (21. August 2010)

da fehlt [X]sonstige
nutze Mint und Puppy
und [X] Ubuntu und [X] Suse


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (21. August 2010)

[X] Kubuntu

Das haben wir in der Schule vorgesetzt bekommen und seitdem benutze ich Kubuntu.


----------



## msimpr (24. August 2010)

Ubuntu 10.04.....


----------



## LuXTuX (24. August 2010)

Kubuntu 10.04.1 ....


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. August 2010)

Distris frisch gewechselt 

PC: Ubuntu 10.04.1 (Zu Faul 2 Arch Linuxe benutzbar zu frickeln, vor allem ist der Unterbau von Ubuntu moderner, zB Upstart, Grub2, devicekit)

Und Netbook wie gesagt Arch Linux (Linux 2.6.35 mit CK Patches und BFS  sowie Gnome; Der BFS bringt Flash endlich den benötigten Schwung)


----------



## CheGuarana (29. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> da fehlt [X]sonstige
> nutze Mint und Puppy
> und [X] Ubuntu und [X] Suse



Öh.. FREAK?!^^
Ich finde man kann eh immer nur eines gleichzeitig verwenden, daher reicht mir nach wie vor Suse 11.3 mit Gnome 2.30.

Was mich allerdings nervt, ist dass die Suse Community vorwiegend KDE verwendet und Gnome dementsprechend nicht immer soo auf dem neuesten Stand ist.


----------



## LuXTuX (29. August 2010)

KDE oder Gnome ist ja eigentlich egal, nur beides zusammen installiert ist, unschlagbar 
ich benutze allerdings auch lieber kde, gefällt mir vom feling besser.


----------



## msimpr (29. August 2010)

Ubntu und Opensuse wobei mir Ubuntu wegen der besseren Treiberunterstüzung gefällt


----------



## trustno1 (2. September 2010)

Ubuntu 10.04, für den alltäglichen Gebrauch einfach und schnell. Parallel dazu Win XP für Spiele und Anwendungen die unter Ubuntu so nicht existieren.


----------



## schlappe89 (3. September 2010)

Mein erstes Linux war Suse 9 auf einem Laptop, das hatte ich aber nur so 2 Stunden dann ging der Laptop zurück an den Händler 
Danach hatte ich Ubuntu 8.10 mit dem ich gespielt (Diablo II) und gearbeitet hatte.
Danach bekam ich einen besseren Computer und wollte wieder Ego Shooter spielen, also Linux runter und XP Prof drauf.
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich dann Mandriva drauf, weil es die einzige Distri ist mit der man auf einem CRT 85 Hz hat ohne groß rumzufrickeln. Außerdem ist Mandriva auch so ganz gut.
Danach hatte ich Win7 und da hatte ich gar kein Linux mehr auf dem Rechner.
Heute hab ich mir auf ebay einen älteren Rechner gekauft und gleich wieder Mandriva draufgemacht und es läuft sehr schön.


----------



## bleifuß90 (4. September 2010)

Ubuntu 10.04 in der 64Bit Variante. Es gibt einfach nix besseres, es läuft schnell, stabil, und man hat alles was man braucht. Für Spiele ist noch ein Win 7 drauf. Hatte auch mal Kubuntu testweise in einer VM am laufen, aber mit der KDE Oberfläche kam ich gar nicht zurecht. Es geht doch nichts über Gnome mit all seinen Grafischen Effekten. Da ist ein Windows noch Meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## msimpr (5. September 2010)

Und Du zahlst keinen Cent


----------



## LuXTuX (7. September 2010)

DOCH, für den Rohling


----------



## Ezio (7. September 2010)

Man kann doch vom USB Stick installieren


----------



## msimpr (8. September 2010)

Aber NIE für das eigenttliche BS


----------



## Thyr (9. September 2010)

Also zuerst hatte ich OpenSuse probiert. Dann hatte ich eine Zeit lang Fedora drauf. Hängen geblieben bin ich mittlerweile aber bei Kubuntu. Ist ein ziemlich gutes Allroundsystem.


----------



## LuXTuX (13. September 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Man kann doch vom USB Stick installieren



hmm, wo gibts USB Sticks umsonst?


----------



## Bauer87 (13. September 2010)

Einen USB-Stick hat man für gewöhnlich. Der geht ja nicht kaputt, wenn man damit mal eine Linux-Distribution installiert hat.


----------



## Drapenot (11. Oktober 2010)

Hab mal für Ubuntu gestimmt.

Aber eigentlich nutze ich Linux Mint zum Zocken, für Multimedia und zum Surfen und zum basteln Sidux.

Sollte ich irgendwann mal wieder mehr Zeit haben werde ich mir mal Slackware zu Gemüte ziehen


----------



## littledevil85ds (15. Januar 2011)

Angefangen hat alles mal mit Suse 7.0 Privat zum testen weil ich viel gutes über Linux gelesen hatte. Irgendwie kam ich mit Suse überhaupt nicht klar weil ich über Linux gelesen hatte, dass man vieles selbst Einstellen und konfigurieren kann. Suse flog dann runter und Windows kam wieder auf die HDD. Im Praktikum bin ich dann zu Red Hat gekommen. Fand ich sehr gut gemacht. Habe dann gelesen, dass man für Red Hat Updates bezahlen muss.
Bin dann von Red Hat zu Fedora gewechselt. Dies gefiel mir irgendwie wieder gar nicht mehr. Also wieder Linux runter und Windoof rauf. In meiner Lehre habe ich einen sehr netten Kollegen gehabt. Wir unterhielten uns einfach mal über Linux. Er hat mir damals gesagt wenn Dir Red Hat gefallen hat wirst du Debian lieben. Genau so ist es bis jetzt auch. Ich liebe Debian. Mit der sehr guten Paketverwaltung finde ich es ausgezeichnet.
Per Config ist auch alles editier bar. Genau so wie ich es haben will.


----------



## Dragonix (15. Januar 2011)

littledevil85ds schrieb:


> Angefangen hat alles mal mit Suse 7.0 Privat zum testen weil ich viel gutes über Linux gelesen hatte. Irgendwie kam ich mit Suse überhaupt nicht klar weil ich über Linux gelesen hatte, dass man vieles selbst Einstellen und konfigurieren kann. Suse flog dann runter und Windows kam wieder auf die HDD. Im Praktikum bin ich dann zu Red Hat gekommen. Fand ich sehr gut gemacht. Habe dann gelesen, dass man für Red Hat Updates bezahlen muss.
> Bin dann von Red Hat zu Fedora gewechselt. Dies gefiel mir irgendwie wieder gar nicht mehr. Also wieder Linux runter und Windoof rauf. In meiner Lehre habe ich einen sehr netten Kollegen gehabt. Wir unterhielten uns einfach mal über Linux. Er hat mir damals gesagt wenn Dir Red Hat gefallen hat wirst du Debian lieben. Genau so ist es bis jetzt auch. Ich liebe Debian. Mit der sehr guten Paketverwaltung finde ich es ausgezeichnet.
> Per Config ist auch alles editier bar. Genau so wie ich es haben will.



Also wenn du viel basteln und nen starken PC hast, wär Gentoo evtl was für dich! Keine graphischen Konfigurationsprogramme etc 
Nur viel basteln, auch mit schwächerem PC, gäbs bei Arch.


----------



## Blade_Runner (15. Januar 2011)

ich hatte bis jetzt Gentoo am laufen und jetzt Sabayon (setzt auf Gentoo auf)


----------



## Enrico (17. Januar 2011)

[X] Ubuntu.

Wieso gibt es kein Red Hat in der Liste? Ist ja nicht sol, als wäre das ne kleine Firma  Hab ich hier auf dem zweiten Arbeitsrechner...


----------



## Falk (17. Januar 2011)

[x] Debian (Lenny) auf dem Webserver
[x] Mint auf dem Hauptrechner, wobei mich da nervt das die Auzentech Xfi Prelude keinen analogen Ton ausgibt
[x] Ubuntu in einer VM unter Windows 7, um mal schnell Sachen auszuprobieren. 

Mint wäre glaube ich im Moment das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte um Windows zu ersetzen - aber dann würde mir der Spiele-Support und der Blu-Ray-Support fehlen. Und das Macbook läuft auch am besten in seiner natürlichen Umgebung unter Mac OS X.


----------



## schlappe89 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal vor einiger Zeit für Mandriva gestimmt. Komisch, dass das so wenige nutzen.
Grund war, dass es die einzige Distri war mit der ich out of the box 85 Hz bei meinem CRT Monitor einstellen konnte. Bei Ubuntu und Suse hat auch stundenlanges Recherchieren (mit 60 Hz -.-) im Internet nichts geholfen.

Daumen hoch für die Linux Distribution aus Europa.


----------



## Jared566 (18. Januar 2011)

[x] Ubuntu 10.10 auf dem Notebook und
[x] Debian 5.07 für meine Server


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Januar 2011)

Bald werde ich mein Netbook von Arch Linux auf Gentoo umrüsten 

Dank Distcc ist das auf Netbooks ja kein Problem 

Und ich muss mir noch eine Distribution für meinen richtigen PC aussuchen, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. November 2011)

Ubuntu. 
Gelegentlich noch Linux Mint.


----------



## spionkaese (6. November 2011)

Arch 
Das eigentlich GARNICHTS mit Linux from Scratch zu tun hat, das wird nämlich vom User kompiliert, Arch nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. November 2011)

Ich nutze Ubuntu, bin Anfänger. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## RG Now66 (6. November 2011)

Ich nutze Ubuntu und bin auch noch Anfänger.

MfG RG.


----------



## blackout24 (6. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Arch
> Das eigentlich GARNICHTS mit Linux from Scratch zu tun hat, das wird nämlich vom User kompiliert, Arch nicht.



Ich kann von Arch nur abraten. Man wird von dem Rolling Release Gedanken so begeistert sein, dass man danach kein Betriebssystem mehr benutzen möchte was willkürlich durchnummeriert ist und sich bei Upgrades auf die neuste Version zerpflückt.


----------



## spionkaese (6. November 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich kann von Arch nur abraten. Man wird von dem Rolling Release Gedanken so begeistert sein, dass man danach kein Betriebssystem mehr benutzen möchte was willkürlich durchnummeriert ist und sich bei Upgrades auf die neuste Version zerpflückt.


 Das isses mir Wert


----------



## Jimini (6. November 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich kann von Arch nur abraten. Man wird von dem Rolling Release Gedanken so begeistert sein, dass man danach kein Betriebssystem mehr benutzen möchte was willkürlich durchnummeriert ist und sich bei Upgrades auf die neuste Version zerpflückt.


 
Vor allem bekommt man bei flexibleren Distributionen nicht irgendein starres Softwarepaket vorgesetzt, das man sich dann zurechtinstallieren muss. Dann doch lieber von Anfang an alles selber aufsetzen, da weiß man was man hat. Und neu installieren muss man in der Regel ja ohnehin nicht.

@ Topic: Gentoo natürlich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zappzarrap (6. November 2011)

Nur weil Ubuntu einstigerfreundlich ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man
damit nicht alles machen kann, was die großen auch können  Immerhin steckt
da Debian drin und falls wirklich mal ne Funktion fehlt, kann mna sie immer noch
locker nachrüsten  Ach ja ich nutze auch Ubuntu um der RPM Hell Fedora zu
entfliehen


----------



## Enrico (7. November 2011)

Kein Einsteiger, nutze Linux beruflich und: Ubuntu


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

ich nutze auch ubutnu 



Enrico schrieb:


> Kein Einsteiger, nutze Linux beruflich und: Ubuntu


----------



## DerMann (12. November 2011)

Ich benutze Snowlinux, dies ist auf Debian und in einer anderen Version auf Ubuntu aufgebaut.


----------



## blackout24 (20. November 2011)

Ich habe mal ein interssanten Vergleich gemacht und zwar habe ich auf einem Test Rechner
das aktuelle Ubuntu aufgesetzt und die selben Programme wie auf meinem Arbeitslaptop 
mit Arch Linux installiert. Laut pkgbrowser aus dem AUR sind auf meinem Laptop 598 Pakete
installiert und bei Ubuntu über 1700 (laut Synaptic)  Was machen die 1100 Pakete mehr von 
dennen ich nichts merke? Ich hätte vielleicht mit 200-300 gerechnet.


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

Dependencies, irgendwelche Libraries etc. Alleine Gnomes GTK zieht ja schon sehr viele Pakete mit rein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (20. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Dependencies, irgendwelche Libraries etc. Alleine Gnomes GTK zieht ja schon sehr viele Pakete mit rein.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Hab auf beiden Gnome 3,  bloss bei dem einen Shell und bei dem anderen Unity.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. November 2011)

Es kommt auch immer auf die Größe der Pakete an. Wenn Arch etwas in nur ein Paket packt, was bei Ubuntu auf fünf aufgeteilt ist, sieht das in deinem Vergleich natürlich spektakulär aus.


----------



## Jaguar84 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ubuntu und Kubuntu.

Zwar nicht als Hauptsystem, aber ich schau mir ab und zu die neusten Versionen als VM an, einfach um zu schauen was es neues am Linux Ufer gibt.


----------



## spionkaese (5. Dezember 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein interssanten Vergleich gemacht und zwar habe ich auf einem Test Rechner
> das aktuelle Ubuntu aufgesetzt und die selben Programme wie auf meinem Arbeitslaptop
> mit Arch Linux installiert. Laut pkgbrowser aus dem AUR sind auf meinem Laptop 598 Pakete
> installiert und bei Ubuntu über 1700 (laut Synaptic)  Was machen die 1100 Pakete mehr von
> dennen ich nichts merke? Ich hätte vielleicht mit 200-300 gerechnet.


 
Interessanter wäre der RAM Verbrauch und sowas


----------



## Jimini (5. Dezember 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Interessanter wäre der RAM Verbrauch und sowas


 Gentoo mit XFCE zieht bei mir nach dem Booten rund 70MB, mit KDE4 war es auch nicht die Welt - jedenfalls nichts, was ins Gewicht fallen würde. Muss bei Gelegenheit nochmal nachsehen, was das verbraucht hat. Bald werde ich aber wohl wieder von XFCE zu KDE4 wechseln.

MfG Jimini


----------



## spionkaese (5. Dezember 2011)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Gentoo mit XFCE zieht bei mir nach dem Booten rund 70MB, mit KDE4 war es auch nicht die Welt - jedenfalls nichts, was ins Gewicht fallen würde. Muss bei Gelegenheit nochmal nachsehen, was das verbraucht hat. Bald werde ich aber wohl wieder von XFCE zu KDE4 wechseln.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ich meinte eig Ubuntu-Archlinux/Gentoo


----------



## Jimini (5. Dezember 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich meinte eig Ubuntu-Archlinux/Gentoo


Ich denke mal, dass zumindest Gentoo und Arch sich nicht so viel nehmen werden. Welche Installationsmöglichkeiten hat man unter Arch eigentlich bei den Desktop Environments? Gentoo bietet sowohl Metapakete (Vollinstallationen, Minimalinstallationen und noch was dazwischen) an als natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, die Pakete, die man haben möchte, einzeln zu installieren - so habe ich es zuletzt immer gemacht, um möglichst wenig Software auf dem System zu haben. Eine "Standardinstallation" gibt es bei Gentoo ja nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## spionkaese (6. Dezember 2011)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, dass zumindest Gentoo und Arch sich nicht so viel nehmen werden. Welche Installationsmöglichkeiten hat man unter Arch eigentlich bei den Desktop Environments? Gentoo bietet sowohl Metapakete (Vollinstallationen, Minimalinstallationen und noch was dazwischen) an als natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, die Pakete, die man haben möchte, einzeln zu installieren - so habe ich es zuletzt immer gemacht, um möglichst wenig Software auf dem System zu haben. Eine "Standardinstallation" gibt es bei Gentoo ja nicht.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Bei Arch auch nicht. Ist fast genauso nackt wie Gentoo. Dann kannst du halt so ziemlich alles installieren, vorrausgesetzt es ist in den Repos drin.
Sonst gibts noch das AUR


----------



## blackout24 (8. Dezember 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Interessanter wäre der RAM Verbrauch und sowas




Der Ramverbrauch unterscheidet sich garnicht so arg. Ist im 2 stelligen MB Bereich selbst ohne bei Ubuntu etwas aus dem Autostart zu schmeissen. Am meisten RAM scheint auch das NVIDIA Kernel Modul zu verbrauchen bei meinem Laptop, wenn man lsmod anschaut. Bei den VirutalBox Treibern hast du so generell viel weniger RAM Verbrauch. Durch die i686/x86_64 Optimierung reagiert Arch aber merklich schneller, dazu einfach mal Nautlius oder Gnome-Terminal starten.

Hatte Ubuntu auf dem Laptop vor nem Monat nochmal eine Chance zu geben, aber da hab ich ziemliche Bugs. Wecke ich den aus der Bereitschaft auf zerschiesst es z.B. die Schrift zum Teil und den Hintergrund. Da ist Arch viel stabiler trotz oder wegen den immer brandaktuellen Updates.


----------

